# Mower question.... Vicom KM-281



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone on here have or know someone or had a Vicon KM-281 (or 291 or 321......)??

We have one and the plastic segments are falling apart :flame: We are trying to figure out what frugal fix-it's people have made to replace the plastic ones???

Any suggestions??? If you have devised a fix-it, would you be kind enough to post a picture? or if easier, email me a picture? [email protected]


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

not sure what you mean by the plastic segments ? f your talking about the tarp i have the info for a tarp shop in oklahoma that makes them pretty reasonable they have built 2 pipe trailer tarps for me and about 4 disc mower tarps


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The vicon km 281 is built by Khun. You could possible see if you could cross reference the parts you need. When you need blades I suggest you do a price comparison here. I have bought parts from these people with satisfaction. There website is a little difficult at times to locate what you need.
http://www.tracparts.com/categories...ol-Parts/Vicon/Disc-Mower-Blades/?sort=newest


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe this will help... The conditioner part of the mower is made from plastic segments, they roll the hay and throw it into the windrow. Because the mower is now 20+ years old the plastic is perished. When one goes the segments they do not mesh together and more will break, so they all need to be in their right place. We are trying to figure out a low cost way to keep this mower going! The segments are going to cost around $2500 to replace them all new, the mower is not worth that.

Here is a link to what the mower and what the segments look like.

http://www.usfarmer.com/#/Mowers_-a...r/Vicon/KM281/Vicon_KM281_166741/?userId=7512


----------

